# Epson 4800 and maintenance tank?



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

I have finally gotten a maintenance tank almost full indication on the epson 4800. While I await the arrival of a replacement tank, is there any solution to extending the life of the existing tank? In other words, is it possible to partially empty the old tank and continue to use it for awhile?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a 4880 and had the same thought. It looks like you can pull the filter out but I did not want to possibly get ink spilled all over the place. Usually the indication comes up around
77% full. Should give you plenty of time to get the new maint tank installed.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

not according to my guy at lexjet (where i buy ink and supplies for my 9800) or a friend with the same printer who also got the dreaded 'maintenance tank' light and tried everything under the sun to finish up a job before a new tank arrived. btw - these big ones don't give warnings that they're going full - we just get a light that sez 'you're full - change me NOW' and it won't print another inch til you do! LOL i learned pretty early on to keep an extra one on hand


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

On my 4880 I have a program called Epson LFP Remote Panel. From this panel I am able to check the status of the mainetnance tank and inks. It show percentage left before I need to replace. I believe there is also a print test that also shows the status of the maintenacne tank. Do you not have this program for your 4800?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Ed,
Pull the foam out and just stuff it with paper towels. It will work the same and save you some money. Other than that, don't buy the whole tank, just buy the refill for about $60.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Buy a chip resetter for the 4880, you can find them online...Then you would just have to fill the tank with something absorbent, I heard tampons work. The chip on the tank is the reason you cant just empty them and use them again. T-Jet blazers have the tank, they come with a resetter.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Ed,
> Pull the foam out and just stuff it with paper towels. It will work the same and save you some money. Other than that, don't buy the whole tank, just buy the refill for about $60.


$60?? really??? wow - it's only $45 for the whole tank for my 9800...but then there isn't a 'refill' option - gotta replace the whole enchilada LOL. give rob at lexjet a call - i don't know if they carry them for the 4800's or not but they might be less! 800-453-9538

edit: well i lied - they're only $39 (price went down???) and apparently they're the same for all models: LexJet - Product Solutions - EPSON Replacement Ink Maintenance Tank 4x00,7x00,9x00


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Sorry, guess I assumed that most of us who use the 4800 already have a chip resetter. Thanks for correcting that. They are a lot cheaper on ebay, you're right.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I do recommend a chip resetter as it will allow you to recyle your tank for many years. Paper towels work
great. I recommend taking some Velcro and attaching the resetter to the side of the printer so that you
will always know where it is and keep from bending the pins on the resetter.

David


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. That's what I like about this site. The answers come quickly and usually save some money. To those who asked, the 4800 does track the maintenance tank. So far I only have the "almost full" indication but I don't expect the tank to last too much longer. I like the paper towel refill option, so I guess the best course of action is to order the chip resetter, rather than the new tank. Keep up the good work. Hope to see some of you at the Fort Worth ISS.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Dingbat said:


> I have finally gotten a maintenance tank almost full indication on the epson 4800. While I await the arrival of a replacement tank, is there any solution to extending the life of the existing tank? In other words, is it possible to partially empty the old tank and continue to use it for awhile?


Here is an amazing blog post regarding reusing your 4880 tank.

Sharing Experience: Reusing Epson 4800 Pro inkjet printer maintenance tank

From my experience also, the inside of a diaper or maxi pad is the best replacement for the original ink pads.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Is there any way to reset the maintenance tank WITHOUT a chip resetter. The procedure on the blog does not work. There's got to be a way.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Only if you have an older printer like the 4000, 7600, 9600 printer. These printers allow the tank
to be reset from the front panel. I recommend a resetter. Let me know if you need those instructions.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Ed,
If you are going to be at the ISS show in ft worth, meet at the impressions booth around 3:00. Anyone else attending too. We will be there Friday and maybe Saturday.


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

Jim, I'll try to be there. Just to let everybody know, I followed your advice and ordered a chip resetter. The tank finally reached the full warning, so I removed it, cleaned it, restuffed it and reset it. The only challenge was getting the tiny pins to touch in the correct position. All is well now.


----------



## Jill46 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there, I bought a chip resetter from EBay and they said it would reset both print cartridges and maintenance tank.

Supposedly, a green light comes on when it resets it.

Nothing happens after repeated tries. It felt very 'light' so I thought maybe it needs batteries and I opened the back and there seems to be no place for a battery.. ?? Just has a little chip board (or whatever you call it - tiny motherboard?)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ki4ned (Nov 30, 2009)

i have 7 epson 4800 running, sublimation and film.... im resetting the cartridges and maint. tanks for over 2 years, works just fine.

just a question, does anybody know how to disable cis in the service menus ?

please shoot me a mail, [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry but no. And I have tried!


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone know how to repair an Epson 4800? It gave me a 'No Mnt Tnk' error after cleaning the tank out. I bought a new tank and still got the error. I'm not located close enough to any repair centers. Stuck using my Epson 1400 which is giving me clogged head issues.


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

About the *maintenance tank... Can that be cleaned and then reset? I have a Sawgrass DA and want to just reset it cause the outside edges of the fiber in the tank are still as white as when I bought it. Have about 1 1/2 to 2 inches on either end*


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Dingbat said:


> Thanks everyone. That's what I like about this site. The answers come quickly and usually save some money. To those who asked, the 4800 does track the maintenance tank. So far I only have the "almost full" indication but I don't expect the tank to last too much longer. I like the paper towel refill option, so I guess the best course of action is to order the chip resetter, rather than the new tank. Keep up the good work. Hope to see some of you at the Fort Worth ISS.


You can use old rags or tee shirts cut up for the maintenance tank-that would last longer than the paper towels


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

so you just pop the tank apart somehow and fill it with the rags. Now that's a nice option. I have a resetter. Ok, then can you tell me where I can find the instructions on how to replace the little felt pad that's at the back and front of the puke bucket? That's what I've called it for so long I can't remember the real name. Not the capping station but the other one. The last time I pulled it out to clean it those pads finally fell off


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

wyocarol said:


> so you just pop the tank apart somehow and fill it with the rags. Now that's a nice option. I have a resetter. Ok, then can you tell me where I can find the instructions on how to replace the little felt pad that's at the back and front of the puke bucket? That's what I've called it for so long I can't remember the real name. Not the capping station but the other one. The last time I pulled it out to clean it those pads finally fell off


4880 and 4800 the same for this.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkh0wAywfnc[/media]


----------

